# Pluto Nobello



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Just felt like posting some pics of the lipizzan horse I'm riding four days a week  He's 22 years old! Enjoy!

















April 06 (when I started riding him!)

















May 06 (I miss that long mane..!)

















June 06

























July 06









October 06









November 06

































December 06

















January 07

















February 07


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the last picture! It is SO cute


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i love the black and white one and the last one..i love lipizzan's, i think they are awesome and beautiful!, you are very lucky


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Funny? Ok.. :roll: 
Thank you Prince Rider and englishcowgirl!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks they are really lovely to look at, you look like you have heaps of fun with him. 

:lol:


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey could i make you a pic with those photos? 
Thanks 
-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

All of those pictures are great! My favorite is the last one


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you guys 



* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> Hey could i make you a pic with those photos?
> Thanks
> -Dusky xoxoxo


Off course, I'd love that!!


----------



## Surprise (Mar 2, 2007)

wow!! heÂ´s a very beautiful horse! how long do you ride him? is he easy to ride or difficult?


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

If you ask me how long I've been riding him, it's a year in a month  I started riding him 9th of April  He is not a very complicated horse to ride, but he is very slow! So you'll have to use a lot of legs on him!  

Here's two videos of me riding him: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH0aSftgPZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqoKIRijD-M


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

You both look like you have a lot of fun together. The last picture is just so beautiful.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Those are soooooooooo cooooooooolllll!!!!!!!!!!!

Im must admit.......dont bash me........Lippzanners are not my Fav horse in the world but he's still gorgeous!!!!!


----------

